# Game Discussion [2/27/11]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Phoenix at Indiana 12:00 PM 
LA Lakers at Oklahoma City 2:30 PM *ABC *
Philadelphia at Cleveland 5:00 PM 
Golden State at Minnesota 5:00 PM 
Charlotte at Orlando 6:00 PM 
Dallas at Toronto 6:00 PM 
Houston at New Orleans 7:00 PM 
Memphis at San Antonio 7:00 PM 
New York at Miami 8:00 PM *ESPN*
Atlanta at Portland 10:30 PM *ESPN*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

New York at Miami...can't wait for that one. 

It will be interesting to see how OKC's defense is improved with Perkins in the middle...but I think I heard somewhere that Perkins may need a few days yet to recover from a nagging injury. Can someone verify or discount that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big game for the Lakers. That crowd is going to be crazy. Should be fun. No Perkins for OKC who will be undersized. Hopefully Bynum/Pau do work.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> New York at Miami...can't wait for that one.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how OKC's defense is improved with Perkins in the middle...but I think I heard somewhere that Perkins may need a few days yet to recover from a nagging injury. Can someone verify or discount that?


Perkins is out 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay thanks.

So OKC's defense will be it's usual crappy self. Game should be high-scoring.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What's Perkins injured from? Lowered expectations?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> What's Perkins injured from? Lowered expectations?


Tweaked his knee in a game(not the one he had surgery on) and the doctors are holding him to avoid any setbacks. It's not anything that should hamper him come playoff time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well this is a bad start.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

frye with the buzzer in ot!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This game so far is showing why OKC needs Perkins. Bynum and Gasol are the only bright spots for LA so far.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

is james harden a muslim or why does have that full beard? it looks incredibly ugly and doesnt suit him at all.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BenDengGo said:


> is james harden a muslim or why does have that full beard? it looks incredibly ugly and doesnt suit him at all.


Because when you're a twenty-one year old millionaire you can grow a homeless man's beard on a whim without repercussion. Good for him, it's funny.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> is james harden a muslim or why does have that full beard? it looks incredibly ugly and doesnt suit him at all.


he plays an old man game which suits his beard and look!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awful 2nd quarter already.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd like to see this game with Perkins defending Bynum and Gasol, would be very interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom/Brown get us right back in it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Nick Collison's 13.25 million dollar salary this year is probably the funniest cap figure in the league. Good on his agent for structuring that deal the way he did.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Charming Channing hit the game winner. Guy's having himself quite a season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Lakers have hit some incredibly lucky shots. Bummer for the Thunder that they've played so well and are tied.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> Charming Channing hit the game winner. Guy's having himself quite a season.


He was good his rookie year in New York, but then he had trouble coming back from an injury and got buried in Portland. He's not a bad player if you're in an up-tempo system and need a 4 to space the floor.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

okc/lakers game is really good. very entertaining.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh. Bad end to the half. Good thing Gasol got the bucket there at the end.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Lakers are very lucky to still be in this.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lmao at the ref telling Kobe to just "Make the shot!"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just became 7th all-time on the NBA's scoring list. Sweet.

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have completely shut down Westbrook in the 2nd half. Still scoreless.

Kobe with the big triple, and a big response by Durant to keep the deficit at 5.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Getting chippy between Kobe and Harden


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad shot there by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. And now Westbrook scores. One point game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. No foul there? Really?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No foul?? LOL 

smh


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. That's just atrocious officiating.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How the **** is that not a foul??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe Kobe still hasn't been to the line once tonight.

Kobe with a big **** you shot.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn, tough shot by Kobe I would have liked to see him go at the basket after the missed call before. But about time he hit something.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah....Kobe isn't clutch....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ball don't lie.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

They are letting them play today....good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron Artest with the big defensive play!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Stop settling Kobe.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Yeah....Kobe isn't clutch....


He's clanked more shots than made here in the last 5 mins


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Could've used that shot.

Artest has been sneaky awesome on defense today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Offensive foul!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom isn't the guy we want at the line...


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Outside of the first quarter, LA's defense has been great.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Big win by LA


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

...and that's why...

How the hell was he the guy taking the ball up the court? That's the kind of thing that could cost us the game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OKC is just too inexperienced to compete still against the big teams. They remind me a lot of the Blazers of 06-09


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

odom misses both!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Odom ****ing chokes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My Lord, did we get lucky there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a finish! Durant and Harden both with incredible looks from 3-point range but they miss! Lakers win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG I cant believe that at all! Two very, very good looks my goodness


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Moving screen by Collison. Not like the refs were going to call that, though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe almost single-handedly lost them that game and yet they interview him at the end. Hilarious... KD had some poor body language out there.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good win by LA, they have played well the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Kobe almost single-handedly lost them that game and yet they interview him at the end. Hilarious... KD had some poor body language out there.


Almost doesn't count.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

At 56-51 at the half looked like my prediction was going to come true but good lock-down defense by both teams in the second half kept this game low scoring.

Lakers turned up the screws, allowing only 31 second half points by OKC at home.

That's getting it done.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Almost doesn't count.


Yeah but I mean there were players out there that played very well. Ron Artest is who they should have interviewed. Instead they interview the guy who played selfishly all quarter and almost shot them out of the game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The officials had a bad game, as far as I could tell.

Missed calls on both sides.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Yeah but I mean there were players out there that played very well. Ron Artest is who they should have interviewed. Instead they interview the guy who played selfishly all quarter and almost shot them out of the game.


Kobe = selfish.

How long have you been watching this game, already? This has been clear for at least a decade.

Besides, interviewing Artest is a total crapshoot. If you are ABC, are you going to take that risk?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hibachi! said:


> Yeah but I mean there were players out there that played very well. Ron Artest is who they should have interviewed. Instead they interview the guy who played selfishly all quarter and almost shot them out of the game.


Please, your complaining for the sake of complaining. You know damn well they will always interview the star player regardless of their performance if his team wins.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The Thunder need a 3rd option in the starting lineup and a more impactful bench...Maynor and Aldrich didn't really have any positive input in the game while they were in.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> The Thunder need a 3rd option in the starting lineup and a more impactful bench...Maynor and Aldrich didn't really have any positive input in the game while they were in.


Their third option is now playing in Celtics jersey.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Last time Dorell Wright was on the Timberwolves court, he hit 9 threes. He has 3 in the first 9 minutes of the game today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought Baron Davis was supposed to make his debut with Cleveland today?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gsw with 41 in the 1st q!!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

73-69 at the half!!!
love with 20/10 already.
you can compare to the d to an allstar game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lakers with a good road win against a strong team. Apparently we've woken up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kevin Love with 34 and 20.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I want to see how the Thunder look with Perkins in the line-up. Too bad it's going to take a few weeks to see it happen. Gasol 18 and 11, Bynum 16 and 10, dude would of made a difference.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

steph curry is really good. will be funny if this game ends in ot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Zach Randolph just got blocked by TimmyD three times in as many seconds... then once more for good measure by Blair right afterwards.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ref goes down in the Spurs/Memphis game. Not getting up. Looks like his knee.

Edit: He gets up to a (genuinely sincere) standing ovation. I love Spurs fans.

Edit 2: Left during a timeout. Let's see how a 2 ref crew handles a game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Zach Randolph just got blocked by TimmyD three times in as many seconds... then once more for good measure by Blair right afterwards.


lol


```
5:52	Tim Duncan blocks Zach Randolph's layup	8-16	 
5:50	Tim Duncan blocks Zach Randolph's layup	        8-16	 
5:50	Zach Randolph offensive rebound                     	8-16	 
5:48	Tim Duncan blocks Zach Randolph's layup     	8-16	 
5:50	Zach Randolph offensive rebound	                        8-16	 
5:43	DeJuan Blair blocks Zach Randolph's layup	        8-16	 
5:43	Zach Randolph offensive rebound	                        8-16
```


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, and Kevin Durant still can't score on us.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Oh, and Kevin Durant still can't score on us.


Good thing the Lakers have Artest. People can knock him all they want, but without him, they can't beat the Thunder. I want to see how the Thunder look with Perkins in the lineup though. 

Lakers won a close game on their home floor. Nothing too surprising.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Good thing the Lakers have Artest. People can knock him all they want, but without him, they can't beat the Thunder. I want to see how the Thunder look with Perkins in the lineup though.
> 
> Lakers won a close game on their home floor. Nothing too surprising.


His ability to shut down Durant and how entertaining he is whilst being interviewed are the only two reasons I haven't put a hit out on Artest this year. He's going to need to come up big in May/June if we want to three peat.

The game was in OKC?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> His ability to shut down Durant and how entertaining he is whilst being interviewed are the only two reasons I haven't put a hit out on Artest this year. He's going to need to come up big in May/June if we want to three peat.
> 
> The game was in OKC?


You're right. I wasn't able to watch it. For some reason was thinking it was in LA.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Thunder have lost 3 in a row now. Man. Atleast they were tough teams (SA, ORL, LAL). Good news is their schedule is pretty favorable down the stretch. They could definitely go 13-3 or so in March with their schedule.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You're right. I wasn't able to watch it. For some reason was thinking it was in LA.


You and me both. I only caught the first half. Kind of sucks but whatever.

Hopefully the Knicks can upset the Heat tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Shawne Williams starting at forward for the Knicks? 

Oh dear -___-


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs were up 20 in the second quarter, but the Grizzlies managed to cut it all the to 8 before halftime.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Thunder have lost 3 in a row now. Man. Atleast they were tough teams (SA, ORL, LAL). Good news is their schedule is pretty favorable down the stretch. They could definitely go 13-3 or so in March with their schedule.


They're going to need to if your boy Kevin wants to pull out that MVP. At this point I'd be syked if it went to KD, Dwight, Derrick, or Kobe. Hopefully LBJ, Wade, and Dirk all get snubbed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hell of a pass by LeBron.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Love that LBJ pass.

Magic Johnson, anyone?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's "ShowTime" in Miami! :laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron with two sportscenter top 10 highlights in the first 4 minutes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets Go Heat


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Miami headed for 160 points tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks have absolutely no chance if they are going to rely on 'Melo guarding







.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Those fans in the empty lower bowl seats should have their tix revoked. Makes me sick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks gonna have to win this one with offense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> Those fans in the empty lower bowl seats should have their tix revoked. Makes me sick.


Yeah, they missed a couple of awesome plays.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> Knicks gonna have to win this one with offense.


Then they will lose. Because there is no way they are outscoring the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> Yeah, they missed a couple of awesome plays.


Getting into that arena is hellish, but I'm pretty sure those are season ticket holders they should know they have to leave early.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade has really hit his stride this season. Some of moves looked pretty unnatural earlier in the season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sweet Bosh is hitting his jumpers again *knock on wood


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's too bad Carmelo was so persistant about coming to New York. The Knicks would have been better off with Deron, who apparently was available. Deron and Amare would have made a nasty pick and roll, and with D'Antoni as coach, their offensive schemes would have been well crafted. Much like the 2004-2006ish Suns teams.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ron said:


> Miami headed for 160 points tonight.


Hmmmmm...maybe more than that. :|


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Let's see how a 2 ref crew handles a game.


Answer: Awful. Absolutely awful.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat shootin 69%


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

69% shooting. Yikes.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Grizz are for real


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Grizz done walked the Spurs down on their own court.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang Wade stuff that ****.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I hate this flopping bitch Manoob.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looked like Maravich running that fastbreak. Underhand outlet. Beautiful basketball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone is going to need to have a huge game for them to win this game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Knicks lucked out that 'Bron/House missed those threes.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice to see that the real NBA season has begun...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good to see Philly above .500


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

'Melo needs to finish that strong.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs were up 20, then went down 8, but Matt Bonner's 3s have kept them in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This would be a huge win for the Grizz if they can get it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rockets lose this game and they are really in bad shape for the playoffs because they would have lost the tiebreaker to New Orleans, Denver and a few other teams. This is a must win IMO.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And just like that it's a two point game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bill Walker for 333!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Walker with bank 3 at the buzzer. 16-0 run wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BILL WALKER, holy hell. The Knicks leading at the break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a first half in Miami. That was fun to watch. Crazy run by the Knicks to end it. Walker banks in the 3 at the buzzer!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Refs killed our momentum with several bad calls. Heat look panicked.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't know if Miami will ever learn how to play 4 quarters. 34 in the 1st cut that exactly in half for what we had in the 2nd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hornets uniforms look interesting once you actually see them playing in them. Good win for the Rockets behind K-Mart's 33 points.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

its ridiculous that the knicks are leading right now.... if i were a heat fan I'd be pissed


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's too bad Carmelo was so persistant about coming to New York. The Knicks would have been better off with Deron, who apparently was available. Deron and Amare would have made a nasty pick and roll, and with D'Antoni as coach, their offensive schemes would have been well crafted. Much like the 2004-2006ish Suns teams.




definitely agree... but i dont think we had enough to get deron... only reason we have melo now is because he wouldn't sign with anyone else


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bad call against Duncan. Randolph going to the line with a chance to take the lead.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Refs killed our momentum with several bad calls. Heat look panicked.


Absolutely amazing take. :whatever:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grizzlies lead by a point with 1:34 left.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Grizz Spurs tied at 84 with 1:34 to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Manu scores and then Grizzlies turn it over. 58 seconds left. Spurs ball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Memphis throws the ball away. Spurs up one with the ball. 58 seconds left.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gino make and a turnover by Grizz.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Spurs 88-85 0:39 to go. That's what makes the difference down the stretch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs are the best team in the regular season. so they should enjoy it while they can.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs win their 21st consecutive home game, a franchise record.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game over. Wow, what a massive choke by the Grizz down the stretch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice block by 'Melo.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Defense by 'Melo!!! Wonders never cease.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Jimmer would fit in on the Spurs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That 16-0 run is a distant memory. Knicks back to playing Knicks ball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet block by Anthony.

Heat coming out strong in the third.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That run by the Knicks to end the half sure didn't affect Miami.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

'Melo's made a couple of awful passes in this quarter.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He did pass


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Knicks have 2 points in the first five minutes of the 2nd half. Miami playing really well on both ends of the floor. Game is getting away from New York again.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sloppy third.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

People paid up to $2500 for seats you have to give them a show.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol Mario Chalmers sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Gerald Wallace playing tonight for Portland?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good play by the Heat.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This doesn't look good for New York.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go STAT.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful move by Carmelo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carmelo just broke Lebron down off the bounce.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of Knicks fan out tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Lol Mario Chalmers sucks.


Yup. Two horrid shots from three, NYK just leaving him out there to miss.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, Gerald Wallace is playing tonight.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Basel said:


> Lots of Knicks fan out tonight.



miami is the 6th borough


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ That and the wide open missed layup. Kid's embarassing himself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knicks are jacking up some terrible shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, has James Jones hit an unassisted shot yet?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great move by Anthony, again. He's putting on a show.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL







with the double travel. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big game by 'Melo.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Carmelo showing LeBron who should have been the ROY!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

3rd quarter score

New York 13
Miami 15


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL all the Heat fans have disappeared to their board again...guys are as predictable as the sun rising and setting.

Hey guys, you can come back now...your team is up by 1 point after 3. :laugh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

P to the Wee said:


> 3rd quarter score
> 
> New York 13
> Miami 15


Like old times.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wade just got **** on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a play by Anthony Carter. Wow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And Wade comes back with the jam.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Wade comes right back with the dunk.

Going to be interesting here with both 'Melo/LeBron sitting out to start.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris Bosh has no impact on whether a team wins or loses. It's crazy how invisible this guy is.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Actually... 1/18 begs to differ. He can help a team lose.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy **** the Knicks supporting cast can't hit anything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a shot by Wade. Knicks settling for too many 3's and not making any.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Winning time D'Antoni, you better put Billups back in the ball game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Winning time D'Antoni, you better put Billups back in the ball game.


He needs to put 'Melo back in more than anything.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Joel Anthony better be careful, he's gonna end up getting called for a foul.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Knicks need their big two in the game if they want to win this. Nice move by Billups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure what D'Antoni is doing here not putting in Amar'e and 'Melo while Wade is in and LeBron just checked in.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sooner or later Miami is going to trade Chris Bosh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All I see New York do is shoot 3's


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice put-back by Anthony.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That looked like it was off Wade.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow. Stupid T by Billups.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Spike shouldn't you be at the Oscars? :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

God the officiating has horrible both ways.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bad time for a T, Billups.

Knicks need to start getting some stops.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

These refs suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad, bad stretch here for New York. Can't catch a break.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SO Amare isn't gonna get a call. WOW


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amar'e should be at the line. Refs have suddenly become terrible. Gotta get these calls right.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lol at these refs


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gotta hand it to the Knicks' defense...I know those two words together sounds like an oxymoron, but they are really upsetting the Heats' sets.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Great shot by Amare. Fouled by two guys at once and still got the shot in. Too bad he's not at the line...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wish someone would dump a beer on Spike Lee's head.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Melo has got to take Mike Miller to the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big play here for the Knicks...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Melo has got to take Mike Miller to the basket.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a hell of a shot by Billups, who was fouled, but the refs didn't call it again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bosh lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chauncey Billups from DEEP!

Wow!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Then Billups from deep!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn, Mr. Billups


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm watching a hockey game.

These refs are not calling ANYTHING.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chauncey BILLUPS!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NY is back


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Billups with a ridiculously long three. Wow.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Miami with nothing last three possessions.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOL Bosh again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Bosh was the horrible pass. Cannot believe Williams didn't make that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Williams = super scrub


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shawne Williams has got to finish that. Come on.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ron said:


> Miami with nothing last three possessions.


Four possessions with nada.

And they have been outscored 9-0 in that run.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone wants to give me a quick recap?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a finish.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is where Melo has to want the ball.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

There should be 4 on the clock at least


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Billups is the mother ****ing boss. The man still has it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully the Knicks can get a good shot up.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

with the two free throws, but still no field goals for Miami in the past three minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This 3 seconds here is huge


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Walker with the huge turnover. What an idiot.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Fail


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible in-bounds play. Miami with a chance to win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

D'Antoni could not have drawn that play up, could he? That was horrible.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

why aren't any of the knicks big 3 asking for the ball...... why is bill walker taking this **** wtf


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> Anyone wants to give me a quick recap?


Miami has basically controlled the entire game, but has short-armed it at end of the half, the third, and now the fourth, to put the game in jeopardy for them.

They now have one last shot to redeem themselves.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Amar'e!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amar'e blocks LeBron!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

STAT city baby


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Standing Tall and Talented.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

STAT WITH THE REJECTION! LeBron blows it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Mike Tirico instantly claiming the game was over.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

*** Don't do that again. *** Lebron

Ammmmmmmaaaaarrrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Skip Bayless is going to have fun with this.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nets both free throws. Nice.

Heat can't close.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> :laugh: at Mike Tirico instantly claiming the game was over.


Seriously! Even with both free throws it's still a one possession game with plenty of time.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow Knicks about to win this game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has it ever happened where a team loses to the worst team in the conference and follows it up by beating the best team in the conference?

LeBron should not be taking the final shot.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow!,... knicks beat the big 3 heat after less than a week of playing together


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spike Lee is killing me with his Italian gestures. "whatsa matta you?"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bron with the miss. That's it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

gcucboeibdcolsnxbloasvo


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Where's Daniel Gibson when LeBron needs him for a three?? :laugh:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, but that was absolutely fabulous defense by the Knicks. Billups didn't sag off House, good defense on LeBron, and amazing block from Amare.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great win for the Knicks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ironic that the Knicks seal the deal against this Heat team on a defensive play.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

What a game


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought LeBron was the best closer in the leauge?

Only kidding, nice to see him mess it up though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks outscored Heat 13-2 in the last three minutes or so. Don't have the exact time at hand, but major fail by the Heat AGAIN...this team cannot close and that doesn't bode well for them in the playoffs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This was a great game. The Knicks against any one of Boston-Chicago-Miami in the first round is gonna be fun.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

They aren't contenders by any means, but these Knicks are going to be an interesting out come playoff time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy how much of an afterthought Billups was in this trade.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Ironic that the Knicks seal the deal against this Heat team on a defensive play.


I think Hubie Brown said it best...

"Who said these guys can't play defense? They can play defense...*they just have to be [held] accountable*."

I have to agree. This team can be really something if they play consistent defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Crazy how much of an afterthought Billups was in this trade.


Yeah, he is still a clutch player.

Damn him!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing ****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> This was a great game. The Knicks against any one of Boston-Chicago-Miami in the first round is gonna be fun.


Right now you may need to take Miami out of that group entirely. They are not as good as the Celtics or the Bulls right now. With how they're playing, and who they are playing in this stretch they could end up down at the four seed.

They have no focus in big games, and no one on their team steps up in big moments. Really frustrating to deal with. They sort of remind you of the Lakers before Phil got there, where they were clearly talented enough to win a title, but didn't know how to do it.

I also think they are wilting under the day in, day out pressure of being the most hated team in basketball.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> They aren't contenders by any means, but these Knicks are going to be an interesting out come playoff time.


The EC playoffs are going to be something to watch this year, with the Knicks and 76ers in the mix. Man oh man.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> I think Hubie Brown said it best...
> 
> "Who said these guys can't play defense? They can play defense...*they just have to be [held] accountable*."
> 
> I have to agree. This team can be really something if they play consistent defense.


They've played good defense in the last two Miami games. Some of that is Miami's idiotic execution, but a lot of it is the Knicks trying on that end. They have some potential to not suck on that end if they want.

Thing is they kind of cancel out a win against the Heat with their loss to Cleveland the other night. They just aren't consistent whatsoever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miami will be fine with the playoffs because it's only an eight man rotation. That will solve most of the problems.

I don't know about the Knicks playing great defense. They packed into the paint and let mother nature and lady luck defend against wide open three pointers. Hard to cite that as an example of great defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> They have no focus in big games, and no one on their team steps up in big moments. Really frustrating to deal with. They sort of remind you of the Lakers before Phil got there, where they were clearly talented enough to win a title, but didn't know how to do it.


I think Wade has to be the guy, but he basically disappeared in this game at the end. I still think Wade is the man that should have the ball in his hands in moments like these.



> I also think they are wilting under the day in, day out pressure of being the most hated team in basketball.


Lakers have done just fine with this "pressure," which I really don't think exists. I think its more a matter of execution, really.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Miami will be fine with the playoffs because it's only an eight man rotation. That will solve most of the problems.
> 
> I don't know about the Knicks playing great defense. They packed into the paint and let mother nature and lady luck defend against wide open three pointers. Hard to cite that as an example of great defense.


Miami scored 52 points over the last three quarters; all along I was saying Miami's going for a ton of points tonight.

I really don't think it was Miami missing open J's all night long.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> The EC playoffs are going to be something to watch this year, with the Knicks and 76ers in the mix. Man oh man.


It seems as if all the classic teams may make it in the east, Philly, NY, Boston, Chicago....can't wait.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What an awful loss. Same old ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> I think its more a matter of execution, really.


Is that you, Kobe?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> What an awful loss. Same old ****.


It's really amazing how each loss by the Heat and Lakers are magnified; while when Boston or San Antonio loses, no one seems to give a damn.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> :lol:


Pretty good song haven't heard it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Gerald Wallace.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> I think Wade has to be the guy, but he basically disappeared in this game at the end. I still think Wade is the man that should have the ball in his hands in moments like these.


Wade has disappeared in most of their big games. Hard to be the man if you're not stepping up in those moments. Wade is the key to this team in the sense that when he plays well the team wins. But this is just because Bosh and Lebron are pretty consistent in what they're going to do. They are your baseline. But what puts you over the top is the third guy stepping up and having a 30 point night. And that's DWade. His whole job on this team is to score, and he's not getting it done in the biggest moments.

I think the Heat got the look they needed with Lebron in for a layup. Stat just made a big play. And then the final play, well Lebron got blasted for passing out of that look even though he's not a good 3 point shooter--so now he's bricked the last two. Maybe now you see why you don't want him to take a 3 pointer to decide the game. That play needs to go to one of the shooters on the floor. Even Chris Bosh is a better option there.

Game was lost before that though. Heat deserved to lose.



> Lakers have done just fine with this "pressure," which I really don't think exists. I think its more a matter of execution, really.


Easier to handle the pressure when you have the rings to back up your credibility. Even when the Lakers hadn't won they had Phil who had the rings.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Smith needs to take the 3-point shot completely out of his game, even if he's wide open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> It's really amazing how each loss by the Heat and Lakers are magnified; while when Boston or San Antonio loses, no one seems to give a damn.


Yeah I doubt anyone really says much about the Lakers beating the Thunder today, but if Durant hits that shot and then they lose in overtime, we're back to "the lakers can't beat good teams".


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> It's really amazing how each loss by the Heat and Lakers are magnified; while when Boston or San Antonio loses, no one seems to give a damn.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> It's really amazing how each loss by the Heat and Lakers are magnified; while when Boston or San Antonio loses, no one seems to give a damn.


Boston, I can see why since they basically mailed it in last year and still made it to the finals. But you are right about SA.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

man that stephen curry commercial is kinda creepy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice steal by Josh Smith and just throws it away on the other end. :whatever:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Atlanta running all over the court but not doing anything.

Come on Drew, kick your boys' asses!! Jesus.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Aldridge goes to the locker room. Man.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Most obvious charge I have ever seen in 43 years of watching basketball! Great going Wes! :lol:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This has been a brutal game to watch...22-22 first 16 minutes of the game, its picked up slightly, now 27-27, 5 points each team last minute.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> They've played good defense in the last two Miami games. Some of that is Miami's idiotic execution, but a lot of it is the Knicks trying on that end. They have some potential to not suck on that end if they want.
> 
> Thing is they kind of cancel out a win against the Heat with their loss to Cleveland the other night. They just aren't consistent whatsoever.


It's not that they aren't consistent, they're simply learning to play well together. They raised their play for the right games however.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta say, Melo, Amare and the rest of the guys have done something that hasn't been done in years, I actually care more about the Eastern Conference games over the West. I mean, that hasn't happened since 2000 (when Indiana and the Knicks were still contenders).

Just looking at the matchups, We are gonna get 3 good series probably, with the 8th seed being worthless.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> It's not that they aren't consistent, they're simply learning to play well together. They raised their play for the right games however.


They've lost twice to Cleveland this year. I think losing to Cleveland one night, and then beating Miami the next is pretty much a gold standard for inconsistent.

The difference between the Heat and the Knicks in the standings is because the Heat beat the teams they are supposed to, and the Knicks sometimes beat teams they aren't supposed to.

If the Knicks took care of business against the BS teams they'd be fighting for homecourt instead of just to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Portland playing brutal, don't know if they are going to hit 50 before the end of the third quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ron said:


> Portland playing brutal, don't know if they are going to hit 50 before the end of the third quarter.


They did not. Terrible.

Atlanta 68-49 after three.

Portland can't play this badly the whole game, I expect a run from them in the 4th.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Portland with 60 points in the game and 6 minutes to go in the last quarter.

It's not like Atlanta is setting the world on fire, and with any consistency they would be demolishing the Blazers; as it is, they have a 17-point lead.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heinrich is ****ING terrible. God-Awful.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Portland within striking distance now, almost totally thanks to Heinrich.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Portland with 49 points in the first three quarters; 29 here in the fourth, too little too late.

But they made it exciting.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Atlanta is pathetic. :laugh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

At least the Blazers made a game out of it. They were absolutely horrible for the better part of this game.


----------

